# Atlas Shrugged



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

My daughter was complaining about this book being required reading for graduation, and I remembered that this is on my reading list too, so I stole her book ... 

Gotta say WOW, OMG, and Holy $**T all at the same time. I'll get back to a real review of the story, but I really gotta let this sink in for a bit. Hard to believe it was written in the 50's when it seems to be a warring of the direction we are headed at this very moment! Forget making it just required reading for seniors in high school, make every candidate for office in the US read it too!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Lilith - I am VERY familiar with Rand and have read all of her works. *READ* my blog entry on Atlas Shrugged and the subject of her "philosophy." I rarely speak in the imperative, but Shrugged is too crafted a bit of propaganda to handle without knowing the context and critical flaws. It may take you a couple of reads of my entry to get you to where you can short-circuit some of the lies in that novel and see it with a more balanced viewpoint. 

http://harrychickpea.blogspot.com/2011/04/atlas-shrugged-ayn-rand-philosophy.html


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I had a boss back in the 70's would made Atlas Shrugged and Ayn Rand's books mandatory reading for anyone in a management position.

With age and experience comes wisdom. It will never be a reality just a rallying point of those that have not lived enough life to know better.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I would hope that all who read it take it for the fiction it really is. Even tho is is fiction, it is thought provoking. What hit me is not in the details, but rather in the concept. I truly believe that a person should be valued by their productivity rather than their position. Atlas Shrugged hits on this point and shows one possible outcome in a worst case scenario. It is not the solution we need in our world, but it serves a decent warning for corruption within government regulation. It really reminded me of a grown up version of animal farm.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a great thought provoking book. The problem is that there are entire groups of people who use it as a bible.


----------



## Fiend (Jun 27, 2015)

I like Atlas Shrugged and I love The Fountainhead. The books are thought provoking and make you look at the world around you but like most ideologies/philosophies/religions you can't take it as the the end all, be all of life and existence. Rand really does have some great observations of society and government. I've read the two books I've mentioned at least 10 times over the last 15 years. Take in what's she's saying with moderation just like anything else.


----------



## sha-ul (Nov 27, 2010)

I found an abridged version on audio book, still 9 CD's long, but I listened to it to& from work.
With some matters it was obvious Rand had a chip on her shoulder, but some of her predictions are scary accurate.


----------

